# Best Cigar Band



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

What do you think it is? Mine would be the Ashton ESG. It is an incredible piece of artwork. I just which they had put as much effort into blending the cigar  
And let's see a pic of your choice. You can find a lot at Doc Stogie Fresh's site:http://www.stogiefresh.com/cigar_bands_pages/Site/Bands_1.html


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

As soon as I saw this I was thinking ESG...friggin amazing


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i would have to agree it is an amazing band


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with the ESG. There is so much detail and beautiful artwork that went into that band. Another that is great are the new Camacho Diploma/Scorpion bands. I'll have to scan in the band to show the picture.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> I agree with the ESG. There is so much detail and beautiful artwork that went into that band. Another that is great are the new Camacho Diploma/Scorpion bands. I'll have to scan in the band to show the picture.


Good call! Here is pic:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

The Ashton ESG has to be the winner hands down. Although, I really like the glitz of the Camacho Tripple Maddie band...and I like the color combination of the El Cobre band.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Wow!

Those are amazing!

I haven't seen one in real life but the the Camacho Triple Maduros look very nice.









But a big part of that design is that wonderful, dark wrapper.

I think manufacturers should spend more money on the band and a little less on the box (this Camacho is a good example, the box is a little over the top.

But personally, I'd rather have more cigars with cheaper bands/boxes than expensive design.
I can see there is market for it though, for people 'smoking the bands'.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It has alot to do with marketing the product. It seems Camacho is doing a real good job of it with their new products. ashton has been doing it longer with the VSG and other Cabinet bands. They have steped up with the ESG and the new San Cristobal.


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

The original black and gold Cohiba band is my favorite of all time.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Next to the ESG, this one:


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2007)

ESG all the way. Good choice for my next smoke. Thanks for the subliminal thought.


----------



## mauied1101 (May 4, 2007)

Yup - ESG - followed by the Opus X and Forbidden X labels...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Excellent topic....and I agree...as far as artwork goes and creativity, the ESG should win. Definitely would chose the Opus next as well. Although the GURKHA LEGEND is pretty cool too...

credit to Doc for the scans!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

but are we seriously gonna leave out the amazing Te Amo band???? 
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Best cigar band I ever saw is the Montecristo Cuban band. Simple, elegant and to-the-point.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Excellent topic....and I agree...as far as artwork goes and creativity, the ESG should win. Definitely would chose the Opus next as well. Although the GURKHA LEGEND is pretty cool too...
> 
> credit to Doc for the scans!


Those are very nice too Mario!!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Opus band for me, also the Maximus band and the Oliva Master 3 band is good too.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Opus band for me, also the *Maximus band* and the Oliva Master 3 band is good too.


Man I forgot about the Maximus...great band!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think I could pick out the best from the following list: Opus ffox or X, ESG, Camacho Scorpion, or the DC Maximus. Seems to me the artwork and presentation on any of these is just outstanding.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

bobbyg29 said:


> What do you think it is? Mine would be the Ashton ESG. It is an incredible piece of artwork. I just which they had put as much effort into blending the cigar
> And let's see a pic of your choice. You can find a lot at Doc Stogie Fresh's site:http://www.stogiefresh.com/cigar_bands_pages/Site/Bands_1.html


I am with you on this one Rob. Besides the quality and artistry of the artwork on the band, the actual quality of the paper band and production on each cigar, is almost worth the cost of an "average" cigar!

CD


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I love the ESG band.....I actually inspect each ESG band before I smoke it, and I def. keep the band after I've smoked the stick.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I am not familiar with any cigar bands.

What kind of music do they play?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I am not familiar with any cigar bands.
> 
> What kind of music do they play?


Thats funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I am not familiar with any cigar bands.
> 
> What kind of music do they play?


:lol: Nice!

But, that reminds me of another beautiful band and that was the velvet bands that Oliva used to have on their stogies. An example would be the O Bold's...man they are nice!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Man, I haven't seen any mention of the Maximus since right after the launch. Not a peep since then...

"I am not familiar with any cigar bands. What kind of music do they play?"

Reminds me of a girl I knew at college. I once asked her if she liked Billy Joel? She said, "I don't know, I've never met him." D'OH!!


----------

